

Quit Whining, Facebook Buying Oculus Rift Is The Best Thing To Happen To VR - KurtElster
http://ethercycle.com/blog/index.php?entry=321

======
jtfrench
Interesting. He compares FB buying Oculus to Google buying YouTube. I see his
point, but I don't quite agree with the comparison. A search engine company
buying a what is ultimately a VIDEO search engine makes total sense.

The rest of his argument focuses on how we should be happy they have all the
cash they need now, but then also mentions they raised over $90M prior to
that.

Was $90M not enough to build it out themselves? Or did the VCs just want to
flip this one quick?

~~~
digikata
Maybe they reassessed their ability to ride it out independently after seeing
the progress of Sony's Project Morpheus

~~~
jtfrench
Perhaps. Are there any figures released on how much Sony has spent on it? It
might help us give some context to the scale of the "VR problem", and how much
it costs to really go to market with a product.

